# belied with false compare



## laraffaella

Buongiorno. Le traduzioni date dai testi del sonetto 130 di Shakespeare sono contrastanti. Il passo è il seguente:
_And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
As any she belied with false compare_
personalmente proporrei:
"Eppure, lo sa il cielo, penso che il mio amore sia altrettanto prezioso di qualsiasi altra cosa cui possa essere falsamente paragonata".
Cosa ne pensate? Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## TimLA

Buongiorno.

QUI c'è una traduzione intera.

_And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare_
_As any she belied with false compare_
 
In un testo antico, o anche moderno, quando trovi "by X", spesso si usa "giurare".
by Zeus = I swear by Zeus = lo giuro in come di Zeus (?)
by heaven = I swear by heaven = lo giuro (come in questo caso)

Si può anche indicare una frase esclamativa.
by heaven! = santo cielo!
Ma non in questo contesto.


----------



## laraffaella

Grazie molte. Confermi il mio sospetto! Ho trovato un commento su "belied" nella sezione Inglese-spagnolo che mi confonde ulteriormente... grazie comunque.


----------



## miri

Non potrebbe essere "tanto raro quanto quello che lei ha celato/masherato con falsi paragoni" ??

No, eh? Ma "any" a cosa si riferisce? "She" è il soggetto di "belied": che cosa ha fatto "lei" esattamente ?


----------



## TimLA

miri said:


> Non potrebbe essere "tanto raro quanto quello che lei ha celato/masherato con falsi paragoni" ??
> 
> No, eh? Ma "any" a cosa si riferisce? "She" è il soggetto di "belied": che cosa ha fatto "lei" esattamente ?


 
_As any she belied with false compare
__As any she belied with false compare._
_As any love in which false comparisons are used_

La parola "she" si riferisce a "love" - sì, è strano...
dantesco, ma in inglese!


----------



## renminds

TimLA said:


> _And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
> As any she belied with false compare._
> 
> _And, I swear, I think my love is as rare_
> _as any love in which false comparisons are used_



After your explanation, I thought at this:

"Eppure, giuro su Dio, credo che il mio amore sia raro quanto qualsiasi amore che si veste/copre di falsi paragoni."

What do you think?

Renminds


----------



## TimLA

renminds said:


> After your explanation, I thought at this:
> "Eppure, giuro su Dio, credo che il mio amore sia raro quanto qualsiasi amore che si veste/copre di falsi paragoni."
> What do you think?
> Renminds


 
I like it!

But as we've discussed before in other forum theads, this raises issues about making something sound "old" in Italian.

Though Dante (1265-1321) was pre-Shakespeare (1564-1616) by 300 years, their prose is still "old",
though I dare say that to me, Dante's Italian seems more "modern" than Shakespeare's English
(I actually can understand Dante occasionally, more often that Shakespeare).

Are there ways though, to make the Italian sound as though Dante wrote it, and that an Italian native would immediately say
"Oh! That sounds old! Did Dante write that?".

Eppur instead of "eppure"?
mi'more ???
l'mi ???
l'amor mio ???
de falsi

????


----------



## Memimao

My reading:

Eppure giuro che trovo la amata mia donna eccezionale
Quanto qualsiasi donna con false immagini ritratta.

_She_ is not a pronoun Shakespeare uses for love (see no. 116)


----------



## laraffaella

Memimao said:


> My reading:
> 
> Eppure giuro che trovo la amata mia donna eccezionale
> Quanto qualsiasi donna con false immagini ritratta.
> 
> _She_ is not a pronoun Shakespeare uses for love (see no. 116)


 

Non so. Non mi sembra nel senso del sonetto... Il fatto è che anche nelle diverse traduzioni che ho trovato ci sono molte interpretazioni diverse. Credo che non sia la prima volta che questo passo viene discusso. Grazie molte.


----------



## Sprocedato

TimLA said:


> _As any she belied with false compare
> __As any she belied with false compare._
> _As any love in which false comparisons are used_
> 
> La parola "she" si riferisce a "love" - sì, è strano...
> dantesco, ma in inglese!



Questa spiegazione mi confonde ancora di più...

"any" sottintende "love"
"she" si riferisce a "love"
dunque: _As any love that love belied with false compare_.


----------



## prowlerxpla

Eppur, giuro su Dio, puto che raro sia lo amor mio, cotanto qualsivoglia amor che di mendaci paragoni s'ammanti


----------



## Memimao

laraffaella said:


> Non so. Non mi sembra nel senso del sonetto... Il fatto è che anche nelle diverse traduzioni che ho trovato ci sono molte interpretazioni diverse. Credo che non sia la prima volta che questo passo viene discusso. Grazie molte.


 

Il senso del sonnetto è che un poeta può ritrarre la sua amata con immagini (corallo, sole, che cammina come una dea, ecc.) ma Shakespeare non riesce con il suo. 
Eppure...


----------



## tomzenith

Yes, the 'she' in this sentence is the lover of the narrator (not necessarily Shakespeare), who has described her love for him by metaphors and similies and expects the same in return. The speaker then replies with a series of rubbish images (her hair is like wires etc.) that he doesn't think are good enough, and says that it doesn't matter, because his love for her is just as deep as (or even deeper than) the love she has for him.


----------



## TimLA

prowlerxpla said:


> Eppur, giuro su Dio, puto che raro sia lo amor mio, cotanto qualsivoglia amor che di mendaci paragoni s'ammanti


 
E bravo!
Suona vecchio...almeno al mio orrechio!


----------



## prowlerxpla

TimLA said:


> E bravo!
> Suona vecchio...almeno al mio orrechio!


Poetico pure tu eh!!
vecchio ..... orecchio ...


----------



## laraffaella

laraffaella said:


> Non so. Non mi sembra nel senso del sonetto... Il fatto è che anche nelle diverse traduzioni che ho trovato ci sono molte interpretazioni diverse. Credo che non sia la prima volta che questo passo viene discusso. Grazie molte.


 
Appunto! Ho visto che su un forum dedicato alla letteratura inglese (online-literature.com) qualcuno ha cercato di risolvere il quesito con la metrica. Interessante! Grazie a tutti.


----------



## giovannino

Memimao said:


> My reading:
> 
> Eppure giuro che trovo la amata mia donna eccezionale
> Quanto qualsiasi donna con false immagini ritratta.
> 
> _She_ is not a pronoun Shakespeare uses for love (see no. 116)


 
This website seems to confirm Memimao's interpretation. It suggests that _she = woman:_

_as any she belied = as any woman (who is) falsely portrayed_


----------



## miri

So "love" would stand for "beloved"! In think my beloved is as precious as any woman who is described with false comparisons. Interesting!


----------



## Hermocrates

miri said:


> In think my beloved is as precious as any woman who is described with false comparisons.



For what it's worth (and unless I am quite mistaken) this is the interpretation I was taught in my English literature course at university.


----------



## tomzenith

There are basically two options, which are vastly different, and it all hinges on the word 'she'. For the sake of simplicity, let's assume that the speaker is Shakespeare..

'And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
As any she belied by false compare'

Option 1 is the one Menimao suggested. In this case 'my love' refers to his beloved (as Miri pointed out), and 'any she' refers to 'any other woman'. Here Shakespeare would be saying 'although I can't write false romantic comparrisons as well as other men/poets (Marlowe or somebody perhaps) my woman/girlfriend/wife is just as good.' In this instance, Shakespeare is responding to the words of other men, and ends by justifying the quality of the woman whom he is in love with to other men. 'She' is merely a subject for discussion.

This depends on a usage of the pronoun 'she' as a noun meaning 'female', which, though unusual, is still plausible. It does seem oddly clumsy for Shakespeare though - 'she' in this sense is completely redundant, and could easily and more usefully been replaced with, for example, 'they'.

Option 2 (my prefered choice): In this case, 'I think my love as rare as any she belied by false compare' is taken completely literally. 'Love' means 'love', 'she' is used as a pronoun in the normal way and refers to one particular woman (let's say Shakespeare's girlfriend), and 'belied' is a verb in the past tense, of which 'she' is the subject. In this instance, his girlfriend has described her love for him in poetic ways that he feels are completely false (it's very easy to say 'You're perfect, my love for you is like the moon' or something like that - I've seen several million sickening valentine's cards over the last view days that do exactly that), and the expectation is that he will do the same for her. Shakespeare refuses to play the game, insisting instead that, though he won't pretend that she is perfect as she has done, his love for her is just as real as the love that she has said she feels for him. In this instance, Shakespeare is addressing his beloved, and ends by justifying the quality of his love for her. 'She' is the object of the poem, the one it is intended for.

The problem is, of course, that the translator has to pick one..

EDIT: I'd just like to make it clear that, tragically, none of those 'several million valentine's cards' were sent to me. Just before I sound a bit big-headed..

(Mi dispiace, il mio Italiano e' troppo povero a dire quello! E forse anche il mio Inglese..)


----------



## laraffaella

ryenart said:


> For what it's worth (and unless I am quite mistaken) this is the interpretation I was taught in my English literature course at university.


 
Quello che mi lascia perplessa è che così il suo amore non sarebbe poi un granchè, se altrettanto prezioso di altre donne falsamente paragonate a qualcosa di raro...non saprei. Ma certo, se all'università l'hanno interpretato così, ci sarà un motivo. Grazie


----------



## miri

Perchè, laraffaella? Vuole dire che non è necessario impreziosire le descrizioni della propria amata con metafore ricercate: l'intensità dell'amore non dipende dalle apparenze

 Tom,  now both interpretations seem equally reasonable, thanks to your excellent explanation!


----------



## Hermocrates

laraffaella said:


> Quello che mi lascia perplessa è che così il suo amore non sarebbe poi un granchè, se altrettanto prezioso di altre donne falsamente paragonate a qualcosa di raro...non saprei. Ma certo, se all'università l'hanno interpretato così, ci sarà un motivo. Grazie



Da quello che ricordo io (ma sono ricordi nebulosi di letteratura studiata anni e anni fa) la spiegazione del mio professore era questa:

- In questo sonetto il poeta capovolge il genere del tipico sonetto in cui si celebra la donna amata: in particolare fa il verso ai sonetti di tipo petrarchesco et similia. 
 - Mentre in quel tipo di lirica d'amore la donna è idealizzata al di là del verosimile, il poeta dipinge la sua donna attraverso attributi negativi ma infondo "realistici". 
- Tutto il sonetto riprende passo passo dei _topoi_ della poesia d'amore e li capovolge (la sua donna è descritta al contrario di come un Petrarca avrebbe descritto la sua Laura e un Dante la sua Beatrice: è scura invece che chiara, non profuma, la voce è gracchiante invece che musicale, etc etc)
- Eppure alla fine conclude questo sonetto con una dichiarazione d'amore vero: nonostante questa descrizione e questi attributi apparentemente poco attraenti di lei, la donna che lui ama è tanto preziosa quanto qualcunque donna (una Laura, una Beatrice) che è stata descritta dal poeta che l'amava con metafore false e esagerate (eccessivamente bella, troppo angelica, ovvero più bella di quanto una vera donna sia in realtà!)

Spero aiuti!  

Ma voglio precisare ancora una volta che questa è solo una delle possibili interpretazioni. Era semplicemente quella preferita dal professore con cui ho studiato, non necessariamente la più "vera".


----------



## laraffaella

Grazie molte, è stato esauriente e molto comprensibile.


----------



## wonderment

Hello!  Here again is the helpful link giovannino posted (grazie , g.). It offers a convincing argument for taking _As any she belied_ as “as any woman who has been falsely portrayed”. (You’ll need to scroll to the bottom of the page.) 


ryenart said:


> - Tutto il sonetto riprende passo passo dei _topoi_ della poesia d'amore e li capovolge (la sua donna è descritta al contrario di come un Petrarca avrebbe descritto la sua Laura e un Dante la sua Beatrice: è scura invece che chiara, non profuma, la voce è gracchiante invece che musicale, etc etc)
> - Eppure alla fine conclude questo sonetto con una dichiarazione d'amore vero: nonostante questa descrizione e questi attributi apparentemente poco attraenti di lei, la donna che lui ama è tanto preziosa quanto qualcunque donna (una Laura, una Beatrice) che è stata descritta dal poeta che l'amava con metafore false e esagerate (eccessivamente bella, troppo angelica, ovvero più bella di quanto una vera donna sia in realtà!)


This still leaves intact laraffaela’s valid objection, that the beloved is not truly special if she could be compared to another woman (even to a Laura or a Beatrice). I think the meaning of ‘belied’ further complicates this interpretation. In the sonnet, ‘to belie’ means ‘to tell lies about’, ‘to calumniate’ (see giovannino’s link); this definition is older than the modern one (‘to disguise’). And as you pointed out, Petrarch and Dante idealized their beloved, not slandered them with false comparison.



> And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
> As any she belied with false compare



My take on this: “And yet, I swear, my beloved is as rare as any woman who has been defamed by false comparison.” The point is, before Shakespeare, no woman had ever been negatively portrayed (‘belied with false compare’), for that was not the convention of love poetry. So this makes Shakespeare’s beloved truly rare because in the realm of poetry she is an original and can be compared to no one. And despite his ‘false compare’ (suggesting perhaps that his unpleasant description of her in the first 8 lines is ‘false’), he loves to hear her talk; to him she is human (not some romantic ideal) and incomparable. (And obviously she had a sense of humor )

EDIT add: Just to be clear on 'she belied', 'belied' is not a finite verb here, but a perfect passive participle, and adjective describing 'she'.


----------



## laraffaella

La ringrazio per l'apporto. Devo dire che a me il punto chiave sembra proprio "she belied".In quanto al senso interpretato  si potrebbe continuare all'infinito, ma basandomi su quanto conosco di Shakespeare, ho la sensazione che proprio per il suo modo di usare elementi contrapposti, potrebbe forse essere che lui giudichi _la sua donna tanto rara quanto ogni paragone, anche se falso._ In questo modo ripeterebbe l'impostazione di rendere preziosa la donna che ama e di ridurre il valore dei falsi paragoni. Scusate tutti, non vorrei che quanto dico fosse interpretato come una polemica. Forse cerco una logica dove non ci deve essere, come dice Miri. E' solo un pensiero.


----------



## Memimao

La lingua dell'epoca consentiva certamente di usare _she_ per significare qualsiaisi donna.

Nella traduzione del Vangelo "Let _he _who is without sin cast the first stone"

La metrica del verso non consente di leggere _she *who is/ may be *belied..._ ma il senso è questo IMHO.


----------



## giovannino

Memimao said:


> La lingua dell'epoca consentiva certamente di usare _she_ per significare qualsiaisi donna.


 
I agree. The website I quoted gives two examples of _she _being used in this way by Shakespeare:

_Lady, you are the cruellest she alive (Twelfth Night _I.5.225)
and 
_the fair, the chaste, the unexpressive she. _(_As You Like It _III.2.10)

The fact that this use of _she _may sound clumsy or unusual to a native speaker today doesn't mean that it would have sounded clumsy or unusual to Shakespeare's contemporaries.

Interestingly, the _Shorter Oxford English Dictionary, _which is a historical dictionary and lists older senses first, gives the two lines from the sonnet as an example of this use of _she:_

"*she *_n. _*1. *The female, a female *2. *_spec. _A female person, a woman, a girl _lME (late Middle English)_

EXAMPLES: *2.* Shakes. _Sonn. _I think my love as rare As any she belied with false compare"


----------



## wonderment

laraffaella said:


> Devo dire che a me il punto chiave sembra proprio "she belied".


any she belied = any woman belied = any woman (who is) belied = any woman who has been falsely portrayed ( or who has been defamed) 



> In quanto al senso interpretato  si potrebbe continuare all'infinito, ma basandomi su quanto conosco di Shakespeare, ho la sensazione che proprio per il suo modo di usare elementi contrapposti, potrebbe forse essere che lui giudichi _la sua donna tanto rara quanto ogni paragone, anche se falso._


The meaning of “she belied” seems fairly straightforward. While I don’t believe that there is ever a single ‘correct’ interpretation, I also don’t think that _all_ interpretations are equally reasonable. For instance, I’m not persuaded by Passannanti’s translation: “_tanto raro quanto qualsiasi ogni suo falso paragone_”. As giovannino and memimao have shown, that’s not what Shakespeare wrote: 

“as rare as any she” = “as rare as any woman”, not “as rare as anything”, and not “as rare as any comparison”.  



> In questo modo ripeterebbe l'impostazione di rendere preziosa la donna che ama e di ridurre il valore dei falsi paragoni.


Yes, Shakespeare does end up praising his beloved, but he doesn’t do it by repeating the convention of love poetry represented by Petrarch and others. On the contrary, he subverts and parodies that convention by doing the opposite (see rynart’s post #23). The whole point of the sonnet is not to repeat the trite formulation, but to do something original in order to render the portrait of his beloved unique and incomparable. As for the 'false compare' (the first 8 lines), it's meant with tongue-in-cheek (in tono scherzoso, ironicamente).


----------



## laraffaella

wonderment said:


> any she belied = any woman belied = any woman (who is) belied = any woman who has been falsely portrayed ( or who has been defamed)
> 
> 
> The meaning of “she belied” seems fairly straightforward. While I don’t believe that there is ever a single ‘correct’ interpretation, I also don’t think that _all_ interpretations are equally reasonable. For instance, I’m not persuaded by Passannanti’s translation: “_tanto raro quanto qualsiasi ogni suo falso paragone_”. As giovannino and memimao have shown, that’s not what Shakespeare wrote:
> 
> “as rare as any she” = “as rare as any woman”, not “as rare as anything”, and not “as rare as any comparison”.
> 
> 
> Yes, Shakespeare does end up praising his beloved, but he doesn’t do it by repeating the convention of love poetry represented by Petrarch and others. On the contrary, he subverts and parodies that convention by doing the opposite (see rynart’s post #23). The whole point of the sonnet is not to repeat the trite formulation, but to do something original in order to render the portrait of his beloved unique and incomparable. As for the 'false compare' (the first 8 lines), it's meant with tongue-in-cheek (in tono scherzoso, ironicamente).


 
Scusi il ritardo con cui la ringrazio.


----------

